# Finally worth posting.



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Finally have some numbers worth posting.... 

It's been a long term goal for me in this car... but I finally got there. 405whp and 305wtq at 20.7psi. 91oct plus water meth.

The blip in the middle was timing and was cleaned up. Turbo actually spools quite a bit sooner but the boost controller was causing the slow ramp up. Still figuring out the boost controller but I love the boost per gear. 










And the car... 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Next on the list is swapping to Lugtronic... and then going for a race fuel 30psi tune. 

Now to fucus on AWD.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

sick bunny


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

What have you done since your last build. I remember you were planning on changing things up. Nice numbers BTW. 400whp is my goal for the VRT  :thumbup:


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

were you at h20? if so i have video of you takin off at the one traffic light! either way gorgeous bunny!! :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

even though im usually not a big fan of any kind of orange it def works. awesome car :beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks for the comments guys. The setup is completely different then what I had ran in the car the first couple of years. 

I'm now running a 06A/AZG MKIV block w/16V head. The big changes which really made the difference were, tubular manifold, a much larger intercooler and the new GTX30r. 

Detailed specs:

06A/AZG MKIV 2L block
JE 9:1 Pistons
IE pinned crank sprocket and ARP crank bolt
2L 16v, port and polished head
Supertech undercut valves
Autotech cams
TT HD Valve springs
lighter lifters
Shorter valve guides
Brute Rods
ARP Headstuds
GTX3076r .63
Custom catch can 
Full custom 3" exhaust
CO Motorsports Shorty Intake manifold with velocity stacks
CO Motorsports equal length stainless tubular manifold
Mustang 70mm Throttle Body
22"x11"x3" Front mount Intercooler
Devils Own Water/Meth Progressive kit
44mm Tial Wastegate
Tial 50mm Blow off valve
870cc Injectors
Bosch 044 inline pump
Dash -6 fuel lines with -8 fuel rail
3.5 bar FPR
SDS Engine Management
MSD GM coils
Modified 16V plugs to work with MSD coils
Dual Slimline 10" fans

More pics

















And a crappy cell phone pic after I finished the new catch can setup. Excuse the mess... I've been in HP mode.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Nice to see some proper numbers. I should have come your way when i was home in NB in August.

:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Jeebus said:


> .. I've been in HP mode.


I know how it is trust me. My bay looks like crap right now and i care less. Power 1st, looks later :laugh:

Looks great though :thumbup:


wait...where's the WP? :sly:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> wait...where's the WP? :sly:


WP... Water pump?... that's the catch... it's an 06x family block so it has the internal water pump. I can pretty much swap to any head I want now.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> Nice to see some proper numbers. I should have come your way when i was home in NB in August.
> 
> :beer:


If you're planning another trip down to NB make it the first week of June. I host the largest VW/Audi show in Atlantic Canada that weekend in Moncton. We had 210 cars on the rally from Halifax to Moncton this year... always a great weekend.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

very nice car
:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sick car! nice work :beer:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

cute show car!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

turbodub said:


> cute show car!


Wannabe show car... that was the second time it's been washed all year...  It usually has rubber all down the side of it. All I typically hear is "would you wash your friggin car". 

I was so hoping to get back to the track this season but it doesn't look like it's going to happen....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

props man, I've been a long time fan of that car from the begining :thumbup:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

wow really good work, looks like a complete package :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet bunny with power to back it up. Winning :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Very awesome combination goin' on here. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks killer yet again David! This car continues to be the inspiration to my build, Congrats on the new numbers!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Jeebs...What year/model did you get your 6a from (dunno if you mentioned it or not...) Audi 80? Are you using the whole engine or just the block? Why not an ACE?


I've been doing some research over the past month on the 6a and i'm stunned at the potential it has over the 9a/PL/KR. I'm cooking up engine ideas for the next project and i'm definitely going with a 6a. If Audi/Seat can get 300hp from it in N/A...Boost. :heart:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

:thumbup:Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

disregard my post above. I reread the 1st post.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Jeebs...What year/model did you get your 6a from (dunno if you mentioned it or not...) Audi 80? Are you using the whole engine or just the block? Why not an ACE?
> 
> 
> I've been doing some research over the past month on the 6a and i'm stunned at the potential it has over the 9a/PL/KR. I'm cooking up engine ideas for the next project and i'm definitely going with a 6a. If Audi/Seat can get 300hp from it in N/A...Boost. :heart:


Mine is out of an 03 MKIV 2L Jetta... actually maybe newer... can't remember which year exaclty. Main reason I went with it was for the sheer fact that you can pretty much get them free now a days because there's so many.

There's a hodgepodge of crap that has to be messed or sourced to get it all to work, but in the end I'm happy it's finally making some power. The setup now should do 5-550whp pretty easily on higher boost and race fuel.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

love your car, new wheels look good


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Same wheels as always, new wheels will come when it's AWD.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

as always? i guess i dont remember


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

I really like the serp belt set-up! Is that an 06x accessory bracket cut down?
What is the belt info? How is it tensioned? I want to know more, this would be a perfect solution for my build :thumbup:

Great numbers BTW :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

congrats... always enjoyed this car.


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

thats true porn rigth there, got any more photos?? opcorn:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

jiv20995 said:


> I really like the serp belt set-up! Is that an 06x accessory bracket cut down?
> What is the belt info? How is it tensioned? I want to know more, this would be a perfect solution for my build :thumbup:
> 
> Great numbers BTW :beer:


 Yes it is, alt is moved down. For a tensioner i just used two rod end/heim joints, and just adjust them to the desired tension. As for a belt, I measured it with a string and went to NAPA and said I need a belt in this long. The alt setup was the easiest thing to do. 

As for more pics... 

My last shoot with my buddies R 

http://www.customobsessions.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=39286&highlight=kayla


----------

